# ways to avoid overlap marks (water based stain)



## chrisrhien (Aug 22, 2017)

this is my first time staining a large surface like this door, it came out nightmare
my method is using 3" foam brush and then wipe with kitchen paper towel

need advices how to avoid lap marks when staining especially with water based for next time


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

1. Spray the stain with a hvlp gun then wipe it off. Any cheap gun will do.
2.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

quick on quick off… this will explain 




you might be able to even it out a little with a wet sponge .


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

And the main thing: do not stop in the middle. Take a sponge and run from one end to the other as if you want to the restroom. You may get stripes that way but they look much better than a blotch in the middle. In fact some do it deliberately to add more drama to a plain wood.


----------



## chrisrhien (Aug 22, 2017)

thank you for both of your advices


----------

